# Aristo's New 2010/11 Production Run EVANs cars



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been retrofitting Aristo EVANs cars with Kadee 906 coupler assemblies. 










Whilst doing this I noticed the newer production run cars have a minor discrepancy. Has anyone noticed this, too? See pictures:









The TPW car on the left is year 2003; the blue GTW car on the right is the new production run car - dated 2010.













-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

For anyone interested in the detail about body mounting Kadees on the EVANS car, I completed the full article, "*Aristo EVANS Car and Body Mount Kadees*".

-Ted


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Ted, Great info again as usual...................


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a new production one and its currect. sorry no photo.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Marty, 

What is the road name EVANS car you have that is correct? 
I have 4 new production run cars that are incorrect - road names: Two SP Hydra-Cushion, One BNSF, and One GTW. 

-Ted


----------

